

Query StackOverflow (Stack Exchange Data Explorer) - pooriaazimi
http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/queries

======
junto
What is even cooler, is the fact that SE have open sourced the code!
<http://code.google.com/p/stack-exchange-data-explorer/>

------
manojlds
My favourite - Jon Skeet comparison -
[http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/3160/jon-s...](http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/3160/jon-
skeet-comparison)

